# `89 200SX Hi beam problems



## Coki_TCA (Aug 21, 2009)

I have maybe a bit strange issue with my SX.
The hi beam on my left (driver) headlight does not work.All of the other lights work.
Low beam on both headlights,tail lights , stop light etc...
Just the freakin` hi beam on my driver headlight does not work.
I`ve checked all of the fuses , messed around with relays,and simply don`t have any power to the headlight.I`ve also checked the wiring but everything seems to be ok ...
Can anyone help me?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

did you check the bulb? it could be that simple... its just the filament has burnt out thus leaving you with working lights everywhere else but the one hi beam...


----------



## Coki_TCA (Aug 21, 2009)

Of course i tried new bulb, i tried 3 new bulbs and none of them worked.
I don`t have any more ideas.Maybe it`s wiring issue?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

ya could be a wiring issue.... all the wires may look connected and good, but there could be some bad wires that need replacing... the car is 20+yrs old and even wires do wear out...

could even be a loose connection... or some corrosion on a connection... 

if there is corrosion on any of the connections of the wirirng cut back the wire a few inches and reconnect it... it might fix it... if not then pull the whole wire and rewire it...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

WIth most Nissans that have one light night working and the bulb is good, the failer part is usually the headlight switch. Separate power wires exit the headlamp switch for each sides low beams and each sides high beams, or four wires total. Each side has a common ground for its low and high beam, so that eliminates a ground issue. An open or shorted wire between the headlamp switch and the left bulb socket is possible, but it's probably the switch, itself.


----------



## Coki_TCA (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply , checked the wiring from all connectors and just on the driver side i don`t have power to the bulb...
Ill try to take apart the switch and hopefully fix the problem.
Once again thanks everyone for helping me ... 

Edit:
The switch was the problem , cleaned and now it`s working just fine 
Thanks smj999smj


----------

